# Oris= One of the most pathetic companies I have ever done business with !!!



## Mike400 (Feb 19, 2009)

Bought my small second diver from a AD. It stopped working completely after 6 months (I baby my watches) for ??? reason. Sent it for repairs, about a month and a half later I get it back, no note on cause of failure or anything. Came back about 22 seconds slow per day, called their pathetic CS and she stated that was out of spec but thought it sounded OK to her and could not understand why I am unhappy. So I send it back anyway to get timed properly, but wait, they dont do in house repairs any longer...Wonder why. So I have to send it to a third party and I send the reciept from last repair. Oh no thats not good enough we need the whole document proof of AD purchase and date. I state that they can call Oris from last repair, they say that they have no "0" dialogue with Oris. How can that be you are now their factory repair facility I ask, she just tells me thats the way it is. Now after sending them everything that they need, its been over 3 months and no watch...PATHETIC CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!!! I will never make the mistake of ever buying an Oris again. As soon as the watch gets back, I am selling It!!! Sorry for the long rant but its been one headache after another and for as much as I paid from and AD I expect a lot more!!


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

Mike400 said:


> Bought my small second diver from a AD. It stopped working completely after 6 months (I baby my watches) for ??? reason. Sent it for repairs, about a month and a half later I get it back, no note on cause of failure or anything. Came back about 22 seconds slow per day, called their pathetic CS and she stated that was out of spec but thought it sounded OK to her and could not understand why I am unhappy. So I send it back anyway to get timed properly, but wait, they dont do in house repairs any longer...Wonder why. So I have to send it to a third party and I send the reciept from last repair. Oh no thats not good enough we need the whole document proof of AD purchase and date. I state that they can call Oris from last repair, they say that they have no "0" dialogue with Oris. How can that be you are now their factory repair facility I ask, she just tells me thats the way it is. Now after sending them everything that they need, its been over 3 months and no watch...PATHETIC CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!!! I will never make the mistake of ever buying an Oris again. As soon as the watch gets back, I am selling It!!! Sorry for the long rant but its been one headache after another and for as much as I paid from and AD I expect a lot more!!


That's why I don't buy from AD's. Not worth the extra $$$. For repairs, I'd rather pay a local watchmaker and have it done in a matter of days rather than a matter of months after shipping to a manufacturer.


----------



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, but that´s problem of your AD, not Oris...


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

Khadgar said:


> Well, but that´s problem of your AD, not Oris...


Oris let the AD sell there watches though/


----------



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

toph said:


> Oris let the AD sell there watches though/


Sorry, i´m not following you... ?


----------



## CaptRimmer (Dec 30, 2008)

Mike, I'm really sorry to hear your story and I can completely understand your feelings. You pay so much for a watch and then it stops. Not good.
Have you sent anything to Oris in Switzerland? I'm sure they would be very pleased to hear your issues and put them right. Of all the watches I've owned, Oris is right up there with the best of them.
All watch makers irrespective of cost occasionally have watches that go wrong (hundred's of tiny parts working constantly). This is one of those times. I'm sure that if you give Oris one more chance, they'll put things right for you.
If you search, you won't find that many failures from Oris. Hope they can respond in a way that is satisfactory this time.
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Chris Hohne (May 1, 2005)

I am sorry to hear of your situation - I would not be happy either. Oris recently changed their US distribution and from what I hear it was a much needed change. It sounds like you got the tail end of the old network and now the front end of the new network - kind of bad timing. I would contact the new Oris USA center (this might be who you are dealing with)

The Watchmaker
379 Main Street
US 02180 Stoneham, MA
tel.: 781-438-6977
[email protected]
orisfactoryservice

Also contact the new headquarters

Oris Watches USA Inc.
50 Washington Street, Suite 412
Norwalk, CT 06854
tel.: +1-203-8574769

Have your AD contact them to verify your purchase. Then contact Oris Switzerland and see if they can help.

I hope they can work things out for you. I recently talked to an Oris AD about the change over. He said in the past it would take months to get simple parts for repairs. He recently needed some parts and contacted the new USA Oris group. He had the parts in less than a week. He was shocked at how much better the new group is. Hopefully you will experience this kind of change.

I understand your frustration with Oris. But don't judge all their watches by your first experience. I have several Oris watches that have not needed repair. So far I have been lucky and hopefully you will have better luck with Oris in the future.

Chris


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

Khadgar said:


> Sorry, i´m not following you... ?


Oris decide who is allowed to sell there watches. Dealers are given authorisation to sell brands. If teh Dealer is as described above it tarnished the Oris name and they should not be allowed to sell. So the problem still lies and is the responsibilty of Oris


----------



## rgilbert24 (Dec 20, 2008)

Its too bad about your experience with ORIS Usa. I have found in most cases that the watch repair service centers are generally good to deal with but slow, slow, slow !!! 

I am to the point that for simple regulation I will just pay a good watchmaker to do it even if the watch is within warranty. The one I use is very good and is careful not to mark the caseback removing it. Thirty minutes later (instead of 4 - 6 weeks later), I have a a watch that is within COSC specs for about $20.00. If I have a major issue with the watch, I will still send it back to the manufacturer and have them (hopefully) deal with it. If it is a manufactures defect then it should be still covered. 

For simple regulation watch companies should have more authorized watchmakers attached to their respective AR's cross the country to deal with this simple process and provide their customers with much better service than they currently provide. I think every watch over a certain price point should have 1 free regulation from an AR designated watchmaker. 

Hope you get your watch back soon. Three months is just crazy for to have regulated.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

I agree with the others that it is an AD issue. That is why you paid extra. Make them work for it to earn your business. I once had an AD work for me on an IWC I bought from them. They did a great job handling it for me (even did not have to pay shipping). I rewarded them for that fact as well.

I still patronize gray market dealers as well, but typically for non-chronograph watches.

Good luck!
dan


----------



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

toph said:


> Oris decide who is allowed to sell there watches. Dealers are given authorisation to sell brands. If teh Dealer is as described above it tarnished the Oris name and they should not be allowed to sell. So the problem still lies and is the responsibilty of Oris


Yeah, i agree. But as Chris wrote, it looks like that Oris solved that problem. I completely understand Mike400, watches are about emotions and this kind of problem spoils it. I hope that new distributor will take care of it properly. If i get it right, watch is still in guarantee so Mike has rights on his side. 
I have only good experience with Oris Switzerland, they were very helpful. Hope that new US center will be the same.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

That makes it too easy for Oris too skip on anything they like


----------



## Mike400 (Feb 19, 2009)

Chris Hohne said:


> I am sorry to hear of your situation - I would not be happy either. Oris recently changed their US distribution and from what I hear it was a much needed change. It sounds like you got the tail end of the old network and now the front end of the new network - kind of bad timing. I would contact the new Oris USA center (this might be who you are dealing with)
> 
> The Watchmaker
> 379 Main Street
> ...


My Oris dealer refuses to due any further business with ORIS due to some bad policies and super slow shipping to them. In fact even though he is listed as an AD he carries none of their products and refuses to order with them. So he is no help.

I hate to spend extra money to have a local repair, thats what the warranty is supposed to be for. I also dive with my watches and I would hate to have a local watch smith not seal it properly, hense sending it back to Oris.

I have spoken to The Watchmaker and they are no help stating that they are backlogged. Im fact they are not happy with Oris. The lady I spoke to says that they have very little dialogue with Oris, and stated Oris USA is not very helpful to them, not too impressive.

I always say the only way to judge the quality of a company (Any company) is the quality of their service and how they treat you when you have a problem. Anyone with kiss up to sell you something, but how are you treated after the sale says volumes!

Oris has failed miserably in every way in my opinion. What is so sad is that I think they are some of the best looking watches out there. But I will never make that mistake again.o|

I also find it hard to believe that Oris Switzerland has no idea whats going on in the US market. I dont think that these are new problems.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about what you're going through. I keep running into topic after topic of customers who have had nighmares getting their high-end watches repaired under warranty. (Considering what a typical Oris costs, some collectors might argue about the brand actually being high-end, but it's not as though you paid $50 for your watch.)

IWC, Omega, Oris . . . And the list just keeps growing.


----------



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

Mike400 said:


> My Oris dealer refuses to due any further business with ORIS due to some bad policies and super slow shipping to them. In fact even though he is listed as an AD he carries none of their products and refuses to order with them. So he is no help.


Well, then you have strange laws in USA. Usually when you buy something, seller is responsible for everything until warranty runs out. And I don´t understand the part of slow shipping - your AD can´t send it by normal fast post service? That all sounds like making an excuses. Your AD just should take care of it.

I recommend to tell about this Oris Switzerland, it might help.


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

looking at the oris site, it seems they will only repair a watch if it was purchased by an AD, unlike Seiko, who will repair any watch as long as you are willing to pay for repair.

This has pretty much prevented me purchasing an oris, as the divers are 2k in euros here in Ireland, as opposed to <1K dollars on ebay.

Looks like this is why you got stung, by their strict repair policy.


----------



## Mike400 (Feb 19, 2009)

AD or not, Oris USA should be professional enough to take care of their customers. Even their AD network does not like them(super slow shipping and terrible policies). There are many different brands of watches out there, next time I will choose a more professional company that take care of there customers even after the sale. Oris is not one of them. Every time I have needed anything from Rolex,it was done promptly, correctly, and I could not have had a better experience. Just talking with Oris USA customer service reps and the service centers(I have used both) you can tell that they could care less. Gentlemen save your time, money, and patience, get another brand.


----------



## bebop7 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have to actually agree with the first comment and i'm from the UK.
I would not recommend Oris after my experience with them. 
It took nearly a year to get things sorted and even then my AD swapped the watch for me because they thought Oris's so called customer service was so bad.
Everytime my watch would come back in either worse condition or they had not fixed what it was sent in for.
I like their watches but would never buy one again after the joke of a customer service experience i had with them.


----------



## JapanWatch (Sep 27, 2009)

That sucks, sorry to hear about your poor experience. To avoid being w/o a watch for many more months. Find a local independent watchmaker. Like a merchant w/lots of used Rolex (the older the guy the better). Your Oris should have an ETA 2824 or V-7750 movement (if chronograph). These 2 movements are the most prolific in the world, any watchmaker who is worth their salt should be able to regulate your timepiece.

Good Luck 


I can't understand why any manufacture who has a customers timepiece apart for service wouldn't regulate it? Not only is that essential to ensure proper operation, isn't is good policy to return a product (that's back for a warranty repair) in better condition than received.


----------



## Mike400 (Feb 19, 2009)

Coming up now on 4 months........I have just written them and asked for the watch back, no service. I will take it to a local smith and have it done at my expense. Just not worth it.


----------



## enronforme (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry you've had a bad experience- hopefully it was a one time thing with that watch.
Bob


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

I meant to reply to this many days ago, but I have the experience of sending watches to both Oris USA and The Watchmaker (Oris' new service center). 

- Oris USA answered almost none of my questions before, during, and after the service. They provided no confirmation that they received the watch or notification that the service was complete. I had no personal contact with anybody at anytime during the process

- The Watchmaker was just the opposite. They answered all of my questions and made helpful suggestions of their own. They provided me with updates during every step of the process and were great to deal with on the phone. 

Oris USA was like dealing with the DMV. The Watchmaker is exactly like dealing with a small business that's committed to providing great service. Oh, my Big Crown Pointer Date that I got back from them runs at +/- 0 seconds a day.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

I must strongly disagree . . . I've actually gotten my questions answered at the DMV.


----------



## Mike400 (Feb 19, 2009)

ljb187 said:


> I meant to reply to this many days ago, but I have the experience of sending watches to both Oris USA and The Watchmaker (Oris' new service center).
> 
> - Oris USA answered almost none of my questions before, during, and after the service. They provided no confirmation that they received the watch or notification that the service was complete. I had no personal contact with anybody at anytime during the process
> 
> ...


So far the Watchmaker has done a very poor job, very little if any communication, and of course very slow service. Now as I understand it they are now the authorized service center for Oris USA, but if they have taken on more work then they can handle in a reasonable time frame, then bad on them. Even if they would have sent me an email or a quick note stating they were backlogged and it would be a little longer than usual, I might cut them a little slack. I think that I should charge Oris rent on my watch, their service centers have had the watch more than I have....Very literaly.


----------



## CaptRimmer (Dec 30, 2008)

Mike400 said:


> Even if they would have sent me an email or a quick note stating they were backlogged and it would be a little longer than usual, I might cut them a little slack.


I completely agree with that Mike. It only takes a minute to send an e-mail/make a call. I don't know what to suggest going forward.
I assume you have contacted Oris in Switzerland to make your feelings understood. And if I were Oris, I'd take the watch back, fix it like new (and do so very quickly), add in some goodies and ensure (as far as they can) that the service side of things is improved.
That said, barring this, I think Oris watches are amongst the best out there. All brands get lemons, it's just how they handle them.
Cheers,
Capt


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Mike400 said:


> So far the Watchmaker has done a very poor job, very little if any communication, and of course very slow service. Now as I understand it they are now the authorized service center for Oris USA, but if they have taken on more work then they can handle in a reasonable time frame, then bad on them. Even if they would have sent me an email or a quick note stating they were backlogged and it would be a little longer than usual, I might cut them a little slack. I think that I should charge Oris rent on my watch, their service centers have had the watch more than I have....Very literaly.


I agree with you that watchmakers and watch companies ought to do a better job at communicating how long it will take to complete repairs. In my case it took The Watchmaker seven weeks to complete the service. Given my experience with the industry so far, I felt that was a reasonable turnaround time.

Have you tried calling The Watchmaker to let them know how disappointed you've been with their service so far?


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I must strongly disagree . . . I've actually gotten my questions answered at the DMV.


Pretty funny by the way!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

ljb187 said:


> Pretty funny by the way!


Thank you. Ironically, it's true.

Nothing like reading about very poor customer service to ruin enthusiasm regarding a watch from a particular company that you've had your eye on. With one of the smaller brands, poor communication can be somewhat understandable. But the bigger ones have employees specifically hired to deal with customer concerns.


----------



## Mike400 (Feb 19, 2009)

Update. A well known jeweler PM'ed me and put me in touch with an Oris USA executive.The executive understood my frustration and got my repair sped up. It was overnighted to me and so far so good. I am still very unhappy how this was handled from the get go, but I am glad I at least have it repaired and in my possession.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

IMO Oris in Switzerland should informed of your ordeal - they might do the "right thing".


----------



## rick pedigo (Mar 22, 2011)

I have also had extensive problems with my Oris watch. I have a Williamson F1 (I believe thats accurate) limited edition I bought at Tourneau in Chicago, IL (paid aprox. $1500.00). The watch worked properly, however if worn in the sun it would get condensation under the glass. The watch is approximately 4 years old. I have many watches and wear this one only occasionally. I usually do not wear it in the water however it was worn in the pool once. I contacted Oris and was referred to The Watchmaker Sales and Service of Fine Watches 379 Main Street Stoneham, MA 02180 781-438-6977. I mailed them the watch in working order and asked for an estimate to repair the problem. I was quoted a price of aprox. $800 and was told the watch had "extensive water damage". I told them to send the watch back without doing the repairs. When I received my watch back, it did not work at all. I have sent numerous email to "The Watchmaker" and to Oris, all of which have been ignored. I now have a $1500 paper weight. I would recommend not buying an Oris product based on my experience and many others I have read on the web. Can anyone refer me to a decent customer service rep for Oris that may actually reply?


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

rick pedigo said:


> I have also had extensive problems with my Oris watch. I have a Williamson F1 (I believe thats accurate) limited edition I bought at Tourneau in Chicago, IL (paid aprox. $1500.00). The watch worked properly, however if worn in the sun it would get condensation under the glass. The watch is approximately 4 years old. I have many watches and wear this one only occasionally. I usually do not wear it in the water however it was worn in the pool once. I contacted Oris and was referred to The Watchmaker Sales and Service of Fine Watches 379 Main Street Stoneham, MA 02180 781-438-6977. I mailed them the watch in working order and asked for an estimate to repair the problem. I was quoted a price of aprox. $800 and was told the watch had "extensive water damage". I told them to send the watch back without doing the repairs. When I received my watch back, it did not work at all. I have sent numerous email to "The Watchmaker" and to Oris, all of which have been ignored. I now have a $1500 paper weight. I would recommend not buying an Oris product based on my experience and many others I have read on the web. Can anyone refer me to a decent customer service rep for Oris that may actually reply?


You've had the watch for over four years. You need to give up on the customer service rep for Oris as your watch is well out of warranty. You need to find a good local watchsmith to work on it. Why local? So you can talk to them and feel comfortable with them. Especially in your case. If your watch has water damage, they can show you that.

If you need someone outside of your area, PM me. I have the name of one, maybe two people that work on watches. They are probably more expensive too. And they work on watches, all makes. Which is why I encourage you to find someone local. =)

Dan


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Another reason for going local . . . I still recall the tale of one WUS member who lost his 1960's, vintage, Rolex in the mail. 

As for the water damage, if it's extensive from simply going into the pool with it after one occasion; then Oris didn't build it right. Last watch I took into the pool was my Pulsar Diver. Bought a long time ago for under $100. It still runs just fine. You'd think Oris could build a watch at least up to the standards of a cheap quartz diver.


----------



## Sathorael (Dec 22, 2010)

That's unfortunate about your Oris Williams F1 receiving water damage. I may be wrong, but I believe the Williams is only 50m water resistant. One thing that may help you in the future, 50m water resistance means 50m of pressure if the watch is still. If you are moving however, those numbers drop dramatically. A good break down of resistances and what they are good for would be as follows.
30m - wash hands
50m - wash hands/ shower
100m - swimming
300m - snorkling/ surface diving
1000m - diving

Also, watches should be serviced every 3 - 4 years to ensure it is working properly and still water resistant. I would not recommend swimming with a watch that hasn't been pressure tested in several years. Again, sorry to hear of your problems with your Williams, truely a great watch normally.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Sathorael said:


> That's unfortunate about your Oris Williams F1 receiving water damage. I may be wrong, but I believe the Williams is only 50m water resistant. One thing that may help you in the future, 50m water resistance means 50m of pressure if the watch is still. If you are moving however, those numbers drop dramatically. A good break down of resistances and what they are good for would be as follows.
> 30m - wash hands
> 50m - wash hands/ shower
> 100m - swimming
> ...


One also has to keep in mind that those ratings are conducted for a watch sitting at those depths. Any movement of the watch, especially with the pushers against the water, compromises the seals at much shallower depths. I once saw extensive water damage to a 100m rated watch that did not go deeper than 2 feet. The seals had been overwhelmed by the speed at which the watch had been pushed against the water.

Dan


----------



## rick pedigo (Mar 22, 2011)

The watch is closer to 3 years old. Your correct it is a 50 meter watch. When it was in pool it was only for about 20 seconds as when i jumped in I then realized I had it on and immediately took it off. What really fries my ass is the complete lack of reply from Oris and "The Watchmaker". Moreover the watch worked fine when I sent it in, the problem was condensation on the underside of the crystal when worn in direct sunlight. When I told them to send it back as I sent to them "in working order" the sent it back and now it doesnt work at all. Ass far as "the watchmaker" I wouldnt send them a timex. I just sent my wifes tag in for a battery the jewler sent it out and later called and said it too had water damage (its 27 monthes old). It has never even been wet we asked where the sent it and low and behold it was "the watchmaker" Tag contacted us and said to send it to them hopefully this one works out better. All this makes me want to by a casio and call it a day!!


----------



## rick pedigo (Mar 22, 2011)

Im in chicago area if you have someone local you can recommend that may help thanks in advance


----------



## patpal (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm having difficulty understanding your perspective-you sent a wet watch to a service center- they told you it has "extensive water damage"- you chose not to have it repaired (due to high cost- perfectly understandable) -you then request that they send a water damaged (aka rusty) watch back in working order? Huh?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

patpal said:


> I'm having difficulty understanding your perspective-you sent a wet watch to a service center- they told you it has "extensive water damage"- you chose not to have it repaired (due to high cost- perfectly understandable) -you then request that they send a water damaged (aka rusty) watch back in working order? Huh?


you misinterpreted what he posted.


----------



## FranClar (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry you've had a bad experience, but for example in Spain, Oris has the best service of all brands (along with the rolex service). Your service is excellent, no pathetic.... *in Spain*

I sincerely hope that will solve their problems.

Greetings


----------



## Nige7Whit (Aug 10, 2010)

D N Ravenna said:


> You've had the watch for over four years. You need to give up on the customer service rep for Oris as your watch is well out of warranty. You need to find a good local watchsmith to work on it. Why local? So you can talk to them and feel comfortable with them. Especially in your case. If your watch has water damage, they can show you that.
> 
> If you need someone outside of your area, PM me. I have the name of one, maybe two people that work on watches. They are probably more expensive too. And they work on watches, all makes. Which is why I encourage you to find someone local. =)
> 
> Dan


I've got an Oris Swiss Hunter Team LE, bought from Goldsmiths jewellers UK, official stockists.

I have a 5 year warranty on my watch, purhased at time of sale. I felt that on this nature of watch (£1200 new), that I would prefer to buy frm an official dealer, and get as many safeguards as reasonably practical, hence the additional warranty.

Condensation inside the watch suggests a botched case back seal replacement after adjustment or such.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Nige7Whit said:


> ...Condensation inside the watch suggests a botched case back seal replacement after adjustment or such.


To be honest, condensation inside the watch can mean many things. I have a Seiko quartz made in the 70s that is one of the thinnest watches known at the time. There are no seals and moisture from a fogged up bathroom can fog it up. I got a triple-seal Temption to fog up by leaving the winding stem crown not screwed in during a shower.

While it could mean a botched caseback seal, it could also mean the user washed dishes or their hands and got water splashed up into it. Or they went into the pool. Perhaps got it drenched in a rain storm.

I am not insinuating that Oris is free and clear in this matter; rather, there are many causes to to condensation in a watch.

Cheers!
Dan


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

D N Ravenna said:


> I am not insinuating that Oris is free and clear in this matter; rather, there are many causes to to condensation in a watch.
> 
> Cheers!
> Dan


Very true. The last watch I had that got condensation on the inside was due to a combination of washing my hands while wearing it, and clearly a defect in the watch since it was rated at 200 meters water-resistence. I returned that brand new Victorinox field model and got my money back. Bought the watch for $200.

An Oris, and any high-end watch for that mater, should be able to handle water as easily as a duck. You should be able to wash your hands with it, take a dip in a pool, get caught outside in a sudden downpour unexpectedly . . . All without worrying if your expensive timepiece will survive such activities. Unless a watch is only rated at 3 atm, there's no reason water should intrude inside; unless the watch was defective in the first place.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Fascinating thread. my 2 cents as we say...
- Customer Service in the USA has plunged over the past 25 years. I avoid dealing with US retailer completely in all but the hotel business .
- The premium paid in US retail is absolutely NOT worth it. In other words...
- Use the retailer as a donkey. Try the watch there, then buy it online. Its THEIR fault this is happening, let THEM carry the burden.
- Be aware of online complaint forums and website. I get 180º turn around service after I've posted one of my famed flames on a site like Yelp.com
- If you are leery of a potential lashback after a sale> 'Get em' with a youtube exposé. I recently nailed ecco, the shoe makers with a youtube flame.
- Be aware that the world is now (over the past 30 years) AWASH in watches. To get priority, Buy in Germany, or Switzerland and send there for all repairs. Use FEDEX, never the postal service or UPS.
- You get what you pay for. These days companies consider a $3,000 watch as middle earth. Go substantially above that and follow the above suggestions and you'll get finger snapping quick service.
- Bear in mind that things will get worse before they get better. We're still in a Global recession, makers and retailers HAVE TO brush off complaints to economize.
- Rotate your watches intelligently. Sure that $1,700 watch SHOULD sustain a swim, some time over the fondue pot and an occasional brush against masonry but if you have a beater, use that for your weekend chores and save the nice watches for less risky tasks.


----------

